# Extra help for people with diabetes in Dover and Folkestone



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2013)

People with diabetes in Dover and Folkestone can get help and advice from others with the condition at a new support group.

Dover and Folkestone Diabetes UK group will meet for the first time on November 20.

Lucy Shea, volunteer development officer from Diabetes UK, will give a talk on the charity's activities and how it helps local groups in the South East region.

She said "It is often helpful to meet other people who live with diabetes and have been through a similar situation. They can offer understanding, help and advice at an important time."

http://www.littlehamptongazette.co.uk/news/regional/extra-help-for-people-with-diabetes-1-5661366


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 8, 2013)

Hope its a big turnout.  I find Duk is good


----------

